# chausson sweet maxi - where are the drain points??



## jd_boss_hogg

Subject message says it all - just taken delivery of a chausson sweet maxi (same as challenger prium).... cant find the drain for the clean water tanks, and also cant find the drain for the Truma boiler?

the boiler drain should be lower than the boiler, and near to it id have guessed, but cant see it inline with any of the feeds in / out. ?

Any clues helpful people?

Also, there are 2 spotlights in the shelving space above the cab, and i cant find a switch to turn them on or off.

Dealer i bought it from is no use - small caravan place that cant help.


----------



## drcotts

Hello
I,m a bit surprised thht a caravan dealer couldnt help with a fairly basic problem for a customer that had just bought a new van. being there most of us on here could have seen it but trying to describe it over the net is always harder.

I dont know your van layout but i think you just need to look around under the skirt for a drain tap or a T shaped lever of some sort. It will be towards the back of the vehicle possibly on the side away from the driver.

The fresh tank may also be the same but with a blue tap

The hot tank will probally have a plastic lever of some sort near to the heater that is raised 90 deg. It may be inside the locker nearest the heater so its out of the frost so will be inboard.


You may be abe to contact Chausson and ask for a manual as most new vans were supplied with then to avoid this very issue>

I hope that helps but shout up if you need more help


----------



## brynric

We have a Chausson 08 so they may be completely different. However on ours the fresh water is drained by a green screw out plug behind the skirts and directly below the water inlet.
The heater drain is via the cold weather valve next to the boiler. In the up position it is closed and water will drain in the open - lower - position. Leave the pump switched on.
The van isn't stored at home so I cant let you have a photo.
We don't have spotlights in the cab (I wish we did) so I can't help with that one.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon, 

The waste drain is activated via a 'T' handle connected to a rod which disengages a slide cover on the bottom of the tank.

The fresh waster drain either via a John Guest 15mm fitting with a stop end pushed in, so just remove the stop end. Or you will find a small green cap which unscrews from the bottom of the tank.

The dump valve for the boiler is located adjacent to the boiler, this will either be a manual valve with a yellow lever, or a black block with a red pin on top, or a black block with a blue twisty catch on top.

Unless the supplying dealer is a supplying dealer for the brand its not always easy to know where these are located as theres no standard location or fitting, however there are always a few common pointers that could be provided to aid locating them. 

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## jd_boss_hogg

Thanks all - found the clean water drain - outside the van and underneath. In all the vans i've had before, this has always been inside.

I recognize the descriptions for the truma valve because ive had both these on other vans, but for the life of me - cant locate it on this one. It has to be very close to the actual heater unit, doesn't it ? 

I thought it would help knowing what it looked like, but not in this case. I'll go and have another tinker...

thanks everyone..


----------



## jd_boss_hogg

Ok, with an hour or so playing around, everything found or sorted....just one more thing that we noticed and then i think i'm done...

We have a central cuisine. The very large fridge is in the middle of the van, and i suddenly realised that it doesn't vent outside? The back wall of the kitchen unit is up against the large tall garage, and if i look inside that, i can see there is a wooden panel/hatch just about where id expect to find the fridge vent. The panel wont budge, and its not part of the fridge furniture because its wooden in the same colour as the van.

I cant understand how the fridge will work with no vent at the back. Any ideas?

see http://tinyurl.com/cpsf3gw for layout. and this picture shows the wooden hatch top right. (that is a stock picture, not mine, so i doubt they have just forgot it) ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon, 

In cases where the fridge is not wall mounted, such as yours the alternative method of ventilation is through the roof.

Please see poor quality photo below.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Agilityman

Your cab spotlight problem.

If anything like the Flash S2, feel along the rim of the shelf above each cab door. You should fine the switches here about 70mm down from the rim. Small circular rocker switches.


----------

